#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Router Cisco+Link Embratel

## Magno Marques Caiado

Boa noite pessoal,

Estamos aqui com uma Link dedicado da Embratel e adquirimos um roteador Cisco 1900 Series.

Como não temos experiência em configuração de roteadores Cisco estou recorrendo a alguém que realmente conheça a configuração via console.

A Configuração dele é apenas para que ele navegue na internet.

Já tentei alguma que encontrei na internet mais nenhuma deu certo, quero apenas que o roteador navegue na internet pelo link da Embratel.

O que tenho que configurar para poder navegar? A Embratel deixou os ips da configuração mais não consegui.

Agradeço dês de já a todos.

----------

